# Jumping Critique :)



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

These are just a few pictures of me jumping my horse Seirian, tell me what you think of him and me  Thanks.  We do mostly eventing, and are gonna go training level this season. This past weekend we went to a jumper schooling show (where most of the jumping photos are from) and ended up doing a 3'6" round, so I was super happy with him









3'3" Jumpers









3'3" Jumpers









Training Level Stadium









3'3" Jumpers









3'3" Jumpers


----------



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know enough about jumping to critique, but I think you guys look great! Your horse is beautiful!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

You could have a bit more weight in your heels but otherwise you guys look good. Just out of curiosity can you release more over fences or do you has to remain in contact with the bit that much? (I know some horses require the contact so I'm truly just asking).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Aw what a BEAST!  You guys are total bosses!


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks everyone  and i don't really need to have so much contact anymore with him, but i used to so now it's just a habit that needs breaking haha. here is a video of us last weekend if anyone wants to watch.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

it sometimes looked to me like you were fighting a little with your horse on the approach to the jumps, you would get really in the back seat and pull your hands up. you just looked kind of tense or something on the approach, idk how to explain it. also i agree with the more release thing from looking at the pics. otherwise looks pretty good, i really like your horse, looks very powerful


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not much of a jumper, so take my comments with a grain of salt. xD

1) From 1:40-1:50ish something seems a little off about your riding to me. Idunno. It just seems a little handsy, if that makes sense. Like you're riding more with your hands than your seat.
2) It might just be because I do dressage and not jumping, but something seems a little strange to me about the way he carries his head when you're going through the course.
3) He looks really powerful. And you look like you're having a blast. =)


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

you got lucky with some of those distances! 
But i think you're a pretty solid rider and your horse is talented and athletic.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You lose a lot of time fighting with your horse. You tend to bring him back too much before the jump and drive him into a much too deep a spot. You need to be able to consistently take a longer spot. By getting too close to the jump, you not only stall out, but he has to arch harder over the jump. Both the stall and the hard arch over the jump eats up time and scope. You are probably half halting so much to keep some haunch engagement. You need to be able to drive the horse forward into your hand to help engage the haunch without losing scope and the ability to get that longer spot for the jump.

You both need a lot more flat work. He needs to be able to jump without being so hollow. That way he can engage the haunch better. Also, He needs much more bend in his turns. He is often counterflexed going around turns. This will make jumps coming out of very tight turns hard to see.

Your jumping on very tight knees. This is causing your lower leg to slip back. I would like to see your lower leg stay at the girth, allowing you to sink into your ankles more.

Yes, I am being pretty nit-picky. You two show a lot of promise and talent. I wish you were close enough to get to work with you someday.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with Allison. I would work on the flat a lot more, particularly without stirrups, to help work on loosening up your knee. I also noticed in the video (I only watched the first half though) that you're really braced against your stirrups on the turns and approaches. Try to sit deeper to the base of the fence without holding him back so much and close your leg. I know it might be weird to put leg on when your trying to slow him down, but it will help you maintain your rhythm and stride to the fence and find a better spot rather than holding him way back and coming in too tight. I think you both would benefit a lot from working on the flat and over poles and crossrails to help really solidify your base and get rid of your bad habits.

Overall you guys look good, and definitely have great potential


----------



## Dazzy (Apr 2, 2012)

I think practicing and really getting the hang of half halts during flat work will do your jumping control wonders!! It'll help you control his pace without losing the rhythm and wasting time trying to fight him.

Just what I was told during lessons and its made jumping much more pleasurable


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

It seems as though your stirrups are SUPER short, even in hunters they could go down a hole.

You and the horse just seem tense. I am unable to be in detail because I am not big into jumping.

I agree with the above posts that you are fighting your horse alot.


----------



## Skulby93 (Dec 1, 2011)

you guys seem really great! I agree with the other posts too. Working with no stirrups for awhile will really help loosen up your knees and help with your balance. i'm not a big jumper, but in my opinion your stirrups are a little too short? but i don't know, i could definitely be wrong on that! good luck and have fun!


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

I think that video is amazing! You guys both look like real professional show jumpers! The way you manage to hold your horse back before the jumps is brilliant. It looks like if you gave him a longer rein he'd run off with you!


----------

